# Nail Polish



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I think this would be where it goes?? Please move it if I put it in the wrong place.
Anyway, i always have nail polish on my nails (bark blue and sparkles right now ) and I was wondering if once it was dry would it hurt the fish when I put my hands int he tank. Same if I have hair elastic on my wrist, would it hurt them? Never really though about it until today. I always wait a couple hours after doing my nails until I do fish tank stuff.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey girly girl Pearl, why are you putting your hands in the tank? There's no need to.

Dry nail polish is no problem. Since I don't know what hair elastic is or why you'd have it on your wrist, I can't answer that question...maybe you should wash it off before you go diving in your tank?


----------



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

I wish my hands never had to go into my tank...but have you ever tried feeding an eel bloodworms when there are tiger barbs in a tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Im always putting my hands in the tank!
Fixing and pruning the plants, rearanging decor, cleaning filter intakes, substrate cleaning...Im in my tank at least once a day, and on a good day, will be arm deep in my tanks all day!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Im always putting my hands in the tank!
> Fixing and pruning the plants, rearanging decor, cleaning filter intakes, substrate cleaning...Im in my tank at least once a day, and on a good day, will be arm deep in my tanks all day!


I'm just thinking our fish will appreciate their habitat more if we aren't constantly messing with things.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, I've always got my hands in the tank too, since I have to hand feed the goldfish. Nail polish is just plastic, and I don't think a hair elastic would do much either, unless you use hair spray or stuff like that with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Two things:
1. I have them int eh tank when I do water changes and since Ill be having live plants when I prune them. (or get squishy fuzzy cucumber out of the tank, which is pretty cool.)
2. I am in no way a girly girl.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

So are you wearing hair elastic(s) on your wrist or diving in head first?
If on your wrist, they cause no harm, but why not take them off before diving in?
That way they won't be all soggy the rest of the day.

In any case, I doubt the plants need trimming or the decor needs moving daily and I can't imagine how one would justify being arm deep in the tank for an entire day. If so, just maybe it's time to give your fish a break and find another obsession. 

When I service my tank, my fish are timid and huddle in the opposite corner showing signs of fear and distress. For this reason, I minimize my interference in their world.
If your fish swim around happily while you do whatever you do, then I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets see the nails.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I can hardly get any work done in my tank for my fish always being in the way! Their always nipping at my arms and playing in my hands...
It might have something to do with conditioning them? Ive always had my hands inthe tank so they get used to it?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

lol Lyzza same here!! I cant even pour water into the tank without them getting in the way. They swim under it but i dont want to dump it on them. Stubborn little buggers


----------

